

Static Sites Using AWS S3, CloudFront, and Route 53 - WestCoastJustin
https://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/48-static-sites-using-aws-s3-cloudfront-and-route-53-1-5

======
conorh
We use this as a static site backup for some of our client's sites (site goes
down failover to static version on s3) and we built a small tool to help with
keeping the static version up to date:

[https://github.com/SquareMill/staticizer](https://github.com/SquareMill/staticizer)

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Thanks, I'll have a look. Currently, I've been using jekyll and s3_website.

